# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Martech Box  Ford 9000 & new RCD310 pcb, win8 drivers - RCD AMS V0.0.9.9

## mohamed73

[COLOR="Blue"]*RCD AMS V0.0.9.9 - Ford 9000 & new RCD310 pcb, win8 drivers*  *Latest update:* *- Alfa Romeo, BE2580, IDIS, 5WK78250, 29F800 by Becker / Siemens 
- Ford, 9000 VNR Sprint MNT, 1S7F-18K931-AA, ST92F120V1Q7 by Visteon  - M series
- Renault, 22DC279, 24c32 by Blaupunkt 
- VW, RCD 310, 7 642 274 360, 7H0 035 186D, 95128 by Bosch*  
Ford 9000 based on ST92 is fully supported for repair Lock 13 and unlock, select model to see details.
New pcb revision for RCD 310 has different SPI location - check it. 
From now you can use *Martech devices on Windows 8* too, drivers: 
Instructions:
- download zip, unpack all files and run AS ADMINISTRATOR:
Disable Driver Signature Enforcement in Windows 8 LaslowNET.cmd 
- close and run system again, connect Clip to computer
- to restore drivers signature run Enable..cmd.
- credits goes to laslow.net   *We are looking for resellers..* 
If you are interested in selling our products in your country, please contact: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
We *offer* very good conditions for cooperation. 
How to update? Run martech_rcd_ams.exe or download and get latest version via setup:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
Check supported models and Clip functions in demo version  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
All videos on the channel Youtobe competition:  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Best Regards* *Martech Team*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

